# $75,000 polaris ranger



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

2014 Polaris Polaris Ranger Crew 6x6 Dallas, Texas | Starwood Motors

you will have to see it to believe it. looks beyond awesome but would not pay that much for that. comment what you think about it.


----------



## tony tt (Dec 17, 2011)

It's gonna be a sad day when they part it out, cause it's never gonna sell. It is down right sexy tho.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I've seen several Jeeps done the same way by them. Outrageous price.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

gpinjason said:


> I've seen several Jeeps done the same way by them. Outrageous price.


When I was 15 and didn't even have a permit they let me drive their jeeps and drive one of their 2010 Maserati quatroporte s. I love their faculty.


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

It's definitely awesome but it was probably built for half that


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can see $25,000-$30,000 b/c of what all is done to it but, they'll never get $75K for it. Unless some idiot w/ too much money see's it and doesnt know what it is but has to have it.


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

I totally agree is it a dream machine ? Yes is it worth 75k not a chance just so unrealistic why not ask 50 k lol still high but ****


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Rather build my own and buy a new diesel truck to haul it for that price.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

I personally would love to have it but I can't justify paying that much for anything like that


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

If that is a 75k ranger then call me Miles Davis


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ howdy miles. long time no see


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Where you gonna ride the thing? Unless they got a rear steer kit on it, you better never get off the pavement. It must take 50 yards to turn it around.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

probably but mud riding isnt all about turns. and if it werent actually built for mud then it was built for shows


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

oh yeah another reason for the big cost is the kevlar coating on the plastics that have a tensile strength of 4500psi

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------

which means to rip the plastics apart it takes 1500 pounds of pulling apart to do so


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ I just thought that was rhino lining. I couldn't find anything about it on their site. No list of what was done.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

This rig was built by Sthree.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I remember seeing it on their page. Didnt realize it was same one.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah the kevlar coating is patented by starwood motors they are the only people that do this. They put it on every jeep they get


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

has anyone had their ride customized by s3 on here??? i know that they do top notch work for sure just by looking at the rides they have produced


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

My lift is by Sthree, but I installed it myself.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It has a turbo desiel motor in it... That's part of why it's $75K.


"... WORLD'S ONLY Turbo Diesel Ranger Crew 6x6s by S3 POWER SPORTS!!..."


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

that is true i havent taken that into consideration as to why it cost that much. also nobody makes a turbo for the diesel ranger so most likely they probably used a car turbo charger or something of that nature

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

also i am really wondering if this ranger can roal coal

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------

roll coll*


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Is it even possible to make a ranger roll coal


----------



## Joshshoots01 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lsu524 said:


> Is it even possible to make a ranger roll coal


Yep


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

... 75k for a "used" Ranger ...hmmm


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

It's not actually used though like it's been to shows and driven to show off the vehicle but it hasn't actually been USED... No real riding has been done with this and I can prove it because look how clean this is


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

It has been titled/transferred ...therefore it is used and subject to depreciation. 

Anything can be cleaned up, look at NMK's 06 Brute force, its just about as clean and it has been ridden! ..I've seen his videos

....but I'm not throwing off on this Ranger, it may be the greatest rig ever ...but 75K for a used Ranger ...hmmm


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

What I mean by used is actually putting a good number of miles on it. I know it is not even broken in yet and the pats what I mean by not actaully used. Now you are definitely right about changing the title to someone else's name


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

This rig was built for a exotic car dealer ship, there was a picture with it beside two Mazaraties(not sure on that spelling) this rig is not being market to the average Joe.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

trailer queen


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

yeah like i said in an earlier post when i was 15 without a permit they let medrive their maseratis and jeeps around


----------

